# Leaning back ?



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

jim p said:


> Here is a video of some champions shooting. Are they leaning back because they are shooting 70 M? Skip into the video 5 minutes or so.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_gzHLrOIC8
> 
> ...



Didn't watch the whole thing but what I did see, no one is "leaning back"... shoulders are still even. They're pivoting at the waist to move the sight on-target. 

No, don't move your peep...keep it as is. Well, you may want to verify it's in the proper location by setting it with your eyes closed (draw a few times, eyes closed- only open them after proper anchor reached several times). If you draw with your eyes open, you'll draw to the peep instead of a natural anchor...but that's about it. Remember to set the peep height with a level arrow, level shoulders, no leaning the head etc.

if you're sure peep is proper located, just work on stance and pivoting at the waist, keeping shoulder in-line (some people dip/raise shoulders to change elevation- not good for alignment)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jim p said:


> Here is a video of some champions shooting. Are they leaning back because they are shooting 70 M? Skip into the video 5 minutes or so.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_gzHLrOIC8
> 
> ...


50 meters for compound.

Must balance the anchor position on the side of your head,
with the amount of backwards lean, to get enough launch angle for the arrow to hit the target.

Try it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jim p said:


> Here is a video of some champions shooting. Are they leaning back because they are shooting 70 M? Skip into the video 5 minutes or so.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_gzHLrOIC8
> 
> ...


You are not imagining things.

Video cam at World Cup was not leveled. Sloppy work by the video camera man.



So,
I had to rotate the photo to get the ground leveled.

So,
Erika Jones is definitely weighting her right leg more.
50 meter shot.

Front stabilizer is a 0-degree offset and the front stabilizer
and the arrow launch angle are HIGHER than horizontal.

Bow arm is parallel to the arrow, the front stabilizer and the arrow.

Shoulders/collar bones are all parallel to the arrow, whatever is the launch angle.

So,
your peep sight position,
is tied to your anchor position.

LOWER anchor?
More range for your arrows.

So,
you pick your shooting posture (how much to lean backwards for 50 meters)
and,
then you pick your anchor to work with your shooting posture (in this case, 50 meters)
and

once you have your posture and your anchor selected,
then,
you move the peep sight to the spot on the string,
that works for you.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I am trying to learn how to see a persons form and know what I am seeing.


----------

